# George Lloyd - 100 years



## PeterFender

It is the 100th anniversary of the birth of Cornish composer George Lloyd in 2013. I doubt you'll see it covered a lot in the standard music press etc ... so I thought I'd bring him to your attention! If you like music that sings then you might really like Lloyd's music - it's approachable but also isn't at all trite. Try the cello concerto, and the 4th, 5th, and 6th symphonies (all of those are favourites of mine).

Have a look at http://www.georgelloyd.com/index.php/centenary-concerts ... there you can see a list of the centenary concerts that are going on around Britain (I think there may actually more than is listed there).

Another rather cool thing is that you can download a Christmas card from the website, which contains a short carol written by Lloyd ... it's a double mirror canon ... which just means that it's written out so that four people can sit round a table with the one piece of music and all sing it at the same time! It's at http://www.georgelloyd.com/index.php/george-lloyd-society-2 ... the link is the top one at the bottom left of the page.


----------



## arpeggio

Whenever I make contact with some anti-modernist who thinks all 20th century composers are atonal avant-gardists, one of the composers I like to bring up George Lloyd. If you run a serach you will find I have done this on several occasions. My favorite work happens it be the Seventh Symphony.


----------



## Trout

Thank you for creating this thread. I just finished listening to his _Symphonic Mass_ after hearing a few mentions of his name. It is an amazing piece of music that I think should be more well-known despite not really pushing the boundaries of 20th century music that many other composers did. I am definitely looking forward to listening to his symphonies next.






edit: By the way, if this thread is meant to bring attention moreso to the composer instead of his centennial, maybe this should be moved to the guestbook.


----------

